

Your next conference should have real-time captioning - steveklabnik
http://lkuper.github.io/blog/2014/05/31/your-next-conference-should-have-real-time-captioning/

======
bibinou
dupe :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7829357](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7829357)

